# I just spent my lunch break dragging a tree out of the woods



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Driving to work, I noticed a nice cedar tree had been cut up into manageable pieces along the side of the road. Well, some were a lot more manageable than others. ha

So I got the idea that I'd go at lunch time and grab the pieces. With no way to park near the logs, I had to basically carry those logs quite a ways back to my truck.

Am I crazy to do this? Or has anyone else subjected themselves to this type of punishment?


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've several times lugged out birch logs from the park where I go jogging. Once I had to make three trips probably close to 1/2 mile each way with a 5-foot log on my shoulder. No fun, but without a woodlot it's really hard to get material for greenwood projects.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Yup, it was about 1/3 mile for me each way. I still have probably 5 trips left as I spent most of the time dragging the pieces back into the woods away from the road. Which turned out to be a good move, since the tree company came back by grinding everything up as I was making a trip. I managed to get one 4 ft piece and a small 10" piece.

I started a new hike on my exercise app, so I could find my way back to where all the wood was.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I have worked up a good sweat bringing home some free wood myself


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

If you don't have a heart attack in the process, free wood is always good to haul out of wherever it is. The stuff may grow on trees, but can be hard to find at a decent price, sometimes. Free is best!


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

Get a hand truck!


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

I wish I could have used a hand cart. I got the last pieces today, but man am I wiped out.

The terrain was a mixture of trees, thorns, and small streams that I had to traverse. All in all, about 4 miles worth of walking while carrying upwards of 50 lbs.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

The final haul. Trying to decide where to store this now.


----------



## blueridge (Feb 27, 2018)

About 10 years ago I found an un naturally massive dogwood tree covered in burls, it was about 14" diameter at the base and stood 12' tall. It had died standing and was leaning between the crotch of a nearby tree and the base was still balancing on the stump, It had perfectly airdried for I dont know how long without rotting into mush. I split it into a few pieces and dragged it out of the forest by hand using a tow rope. I set it in the carport to continue drying and sealed the ends. That wood is the hardest wood of anything I have ever worked with and I still have a few slabs today.


----------



## blueridge (Feb 27, 2018)

> The final haul. Trying to decide where to store this now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice haul! there are alot of bandsaw mill services on craigslist in my area. If you dont own one, you can probably have those milled for a reasonable price.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

> The final haul. Trying to decide where to store this now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's going to be my next step. I was going to look for someone nearby that might be able to slice it up for me.

This particular section of woods is filled with cedar and i noticed a few more that could be taken out. But no time soon as I'm still sore from the last two days. lol


----------



## Crashcup (Feb 11, 2015)

How long are your lunch breaks???


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

ha, it was a slow week. so i probably took a little longer than an hour each day. i also had an hour trip after work as well.


----------



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

Winning!!!!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Doesn't everyone do this?


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I've never done this on the way to a gig wearing my nice performance clothes in the rain either. Ha!


----------



## KMacKreations (Feb 14, 2018)

I work for the telephone company here in GA and our crews bring me wood all the time when they cut trees down off of our lines. Got some real nice red cedar, black walnut, and cherry the other day. If it's free it's for me


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Be sure to seal the ends or you may waste all your effort.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

> Be sure to seal the ends or you may waste all your effort.
> 
> - summerfi


yeah, i checked today and there is the start of come checking. I'm going to woodcraft on friday and will pick up a gallon of that sealant. I'm hoping it's not too late. That was a lot of damn work. lol


----------



## MisterGray (Mar 1, 2018)

You hit a homer on that! Here in western Washington, even if you have a firewood permit-Cedar is off limits always! And yes I'd have done it on my lunch hour, given the choice.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

hopefully this isn't too bad. i meant to store it in my garage before i sealed it, but forgot and it stayed outside yesterday and today.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Put some paint on the ends until you can get some Anchorseal on Friday. Paint doesn't work well, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## misterthielman (Feb 28, 2018)

After every storm I take drives looking for downed trees the city has cut up.


----------



## EvanRyan (Mar 6, 2018)

I love picking up free wood!


----------

